# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» запустил акцию «На Новый год будет ЯСНА!»

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

